# A nice tool (also sold under the Baileigh Industrial brand)



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I am a fan of Laguna tools. I wish the best to you and your machine.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

Wow! This is a really nice jointer. I find it fascinating/interesting that having never used a jointer before, you decided on this level of jointer. This tool seems like the type found in a professional woodworking business. I bought a Jet 6" jointer a few years ago-I sorta wish I had splurged and got the helical head option.

I've found the jointer to be one of those machines that requires good technique and accurate setup to get the best results (I guess that's true of all machines). For some time I was not very happy with the results I was getting with my jointer. Once I realized that my outfeed table was slightly above the knives and I corrected the problem, it cut perfectly. The difference is amazing.

I bought a few tools which I have found make it much easier to check the setup of the jointer. I bought a long straightedge and a set of feeler gauges (from Lee Valley) to check the tables. I bought another tool (Oneway multi-guage) to help measure/set the knives at equal height (to each other) and relative to the outfeed table. With a helical head I imagine that you no longer need to make height adjustments to the cutting edges-is that correct?

Congratulations on your new jointer-it's a beauty!


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

I am planning on doing this to make a little cash when I retire. My GF works for Ethan Allen and has plenty of customers to send my way. So I didn't want to have to upgade this machine later (and everyone says buy as big as you can afford). I'm considering upgrading the T/S next year (now that I have 220 in the garage).

Thanks for the tips. I have found that if I'm not applying pressure properly, I get trailing snipe.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

whope

Congratulations! I think you just upped your game and I am sure you will enjoy this machine and its capability for years to come.

Although a little late for me, thanks for your review. In the last six months I upgraded from my 6" Craftsman jointer to the Powermatic 8" jointer. Before deciding on the Powermatic, I was looking hard at the Laguna you just purchased. However, I found precious few reviews. Although I am well satisfied with my purchase, had I found a few more Laguna reviews I may have been persuaded otherwise.

You mentioned occasional snipe at the end of a board. This is a symptom of the outfeed and infeed tables not set just right. Although I find fine-tuning the jointer a bit tedious, once fine-tuned, effortless perfect results can be achieved. I looked at the Laguna manual, but failed to see an operator's guide. I suggest looking at the Powermatic manual which includes a guide that can help identify the various problems, such as end snipe and tapering and how to correct them. Even though published by Powermatic, the operation section (beginning at page 20) would be applicable to your jointer.

http://content.powermatic.com/assets/manuals/1610079manEN.pdf


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

Update: Since I've been using this for a few years, I thought I should come back and provide some further comments.

One small gripe is the locking mechanism on the wheels isn't very good. If I'm pushing a big piece through the machine, it will have a tendency to move a bit. I have noticed they have the same locking mechanism on their planers, but with that machine, you generally aren't pushing against the machine. It hasn't been a big enough problem to come up with a solution (like wedges).

The other, more annoying issue, is dust collection. The chips slide down inside the machine to an opening that's 9" wide and 7" tall. But they put 4" dust port adaptor over that. Eventually, the chips gather around the bottom of the chute and then plug the 4" opening causing the interior to fill up with chips.

I've removed the 4" dust port adaptor and just let the chips fall out of the machine. I leave the DC hose on the ground next to the machine and it picks up most of the chips. I finish cleaning them up once I'm done milling.


----------



## Reefwoodworks (Feb 26, 2020)

Hey whope,

Thanks for the review. There aren't many out there on this jointer. I just recently purchased it and am pretty happy with it. I just have a question for you. Are you able to get a full 8" width from your cutter head? My fence doesn't seem to move back far enough and I'm left with only 7 1/2" approx. Just curious if this is normal, I've never had a power jointer before this one either.

Thanks!


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Reef,
Laguna tools don't get a lot of attention here. I'm thinking about their 20" planer with this year's bonus.

I am getting the full 8 inches on the machine. It's been a while since I set the machine up, but I think I did have to wrangle the fence a little. But apparently not enough to mention it. It you are still having issues and can't get anything from Laguna, let me know and I'll wrangle with it again.


----------



## Reefwoodworks (Feb 26, 2020)

Whope!

Thanks so much for your response. The pics helped out big time. Mine definitely needs some tweaking. I'm not getting the same travel and clearance that yours does. I'm going to tackle it today and see what I can do. Other than this little issue, I'm loving the machine!

Thanks again. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Reefwoodworks (Feb 26, 2020)

Thanks again Whope,

I got it figured out. The table/platform the fence moves along was a bit proud of the actual tables and the plastic piece the fence rests/glides on was hitting it, preventing it from moving the full distance. I also had to move the locking handle to the middle hole in the fence assembly. It came with it in the hole right at the back which also prevented it from moving it's full distance.

Anyway, it's all good now! Loving it! Thanks for the pics and info.


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome! I do enjoy being able to get rough cut lumber. I recently learned how to do boards wider than 8", which will let me consider wider stock.


----------



## JoeFuture (Aug 31, 2020)

Curious how you like the jointer a couple years down the road? I'm considering their current 8" Sheartec model myself. In my shop layout, I think I'll need to be able to move the jointer forward/backwards. Do the wheels allow for that at all? If not, do you think one of those aftermarket mobile bases like the Bora would work with it?


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Joe, Laguna has updated their machines recently. I took a look at the manual for the new design and they are using the same locking mechanism as on my unit. This is basically a bolt that tightens onto the wheel, which is fixed. No mention if the non-locking wheels are swivel, but I'd doubt it. So the unit probably only rolls left & right as does mine.

My unit isn't terribly heavy, so I can drag it to align it with the direction I want to go. But I wouldn't want to do that on a regular basis as it probably affects alignment.

This is the same setup as their planer and I bought a mobile base for that (it's twice as heavy and the center of gravity is much higher). If you can get a mobile base that has 4 casters that swivel, that would be ideal. Especially if you are moving it often. If only 2 wheels pivot and you're in a tight space, it's a bit awkward. It's still doable.

I would contact Laguna customer service about the non-locking wheels to see if they pivot so you know exactly what you're dealing with. I've always gotten an answer from Laguna when I ask them a question, but it may take 1-2 business days.

I also took the opportunity to update my review to bring it up to date.


----------

